# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > امنیت در نرم افزار و برنامه نویسی > حرفه ای: رفع مشکل برنامه های مخفی hidden شده توسط ویروس

## javad490

با سلام.
این برنامه سبکی که اخیرا نوشتم برای اصلاح و آشکار کردن تمامی فایلهای مخفی شده توسط ویروس در پارتیشن مورد نظر ما می باشد که پس از اجرای برنامه و وارد کردن نام پارتیشن و زدن کلید enter منتظر می مانیم که کار برنامه تمام شود و به ما پیام دهد. لازم به ذکر است که برنامه های hidden شده توسط ویروس با راست کلیک و برداشتن تیک hidden نیزدرست نمی شوند و یا امکان برداشتن تیک وجود ندارد حتی پس از پاکسازی ویروس فایلهای آلوده به صورت مخفی باقی می ماند.

----------


## Felony

این که به برنامه نیاز نداره ، با دستور Attrib و سویئچ ها S- و H- و R- خود Command Prompt به راحتی میشه انجامش داد .
آیا برنامه شما قابلیت خاصی ارائه میده ؟

----------


## javad490

اخیرا به ویروسی بر خوردم که اغلب فایلهای مهم windows و program files را بصورت comprres  در می آورد و همین امر موجب کند شدن سیستم ویندوز و برنامه های اجرائی روی آن می شد لذا در صورت آلودگی سیستم به این ویروس و حذف این ویروس باز هم فایلهای آلوده شده به صورت قبلی باعث کندی سرعت سیستم می شود که فایل پیوست را برای رفع این مشکل در درایو c  نوشتم که پس از اجرای برنامه بایستی منتظر اعلام اتمام کار باقی ماند.

----------


## javad490

> این که به برنامه نیاز نداره ، با دستور Attrib و سویئچ ها S- و H- و R- خود Command Prompt به راحتی میشه انجامش داد .
> آیا برنامه شما قابلیت خاصی ارائه میده ؟


 
دوست عزیز برنامه مذکور بجز انجام دستوری که گفتید برخی اصلاحات دیگر نیز انجام می دهد از جمله اصلاحاتی در ریجستری ویندوز. 
با تشکر از نظر شما

----------


## javad490

با سلام.
 با این برنامه سبکی که نوشتم ، پس از اتصال flash memory به کامپیوتر دیگر محتویات فلش بصورت اتوماتیک نمایش داده نمی شود و شما بایستی برای دیدن آن ازمحیط my computer درایو خود را مشاهده کنید که این امر موجب محافظت بیشتر سیستم شما در مقابل ویروس های autorun می شود که البته در کنار این برنامه حتما باید ضد ویروس نیز روی سیستم خودتان نصب کرده باشید.
 پس از اجرای برنامه و فشدن یک کلید برنامه تا زمانی که ویندوز را وض نکنید فعال می ماند.

----------


## javad490

این برنامه که دارای محدودیت استفاده بود و با برخی اصلاحات و تغییرات و تغییر زبان آن به فینگلیش و همچنین محدودیت آن را برداشتم با حجم کم برای حذف فایلها و پوشه یا پارتیشن بصورت امن که دیگر کسی نتواند برنامه های شخصی  ما را با نرم افزار " ریکاوری " recovery نماید تقدیم به دوستان به مناسبت فرا رسیدن سال جدید.
توضیح اینکه برنامه نیاز به نصب ندارد و پس از اجرا با انتخاب یکی از 3  گزینه حذف فایل و پوشه، حذف فضای خالی پارتیشن " فایلهای حذف شده قبلی" ، حذف پارتیشن  و سپس مشخص نمودن نوع حذف که هرچه تعداد بازنویسی بیشتر باشد " بهترین و امن ترین حالت gutmann algorithm می باشد " که 26 بار روی فایل باز نویسی می کند ، البته این حالت کمی وقت بیشتری می گیرد اما امن تر است ، می توان برای حذف فایلهای با اهمیت متوسط از حالت و الگوریتم " DOD " استفاده کرد که 3 بار بازنویسی می کند اما کار سریعتر انجام می شود.

----------


## naser_1120

> با سلام.
> این برنامه سبکی که اخیرا نوشتم برای اصلاح و آشکار کردن تمامی فایلهای مخفی شده توسط ویروس در پارتیشن مورد نظر ما می باشد که پس از اجرای برنامه و وارد کردن نام پارتیشن و زدن کلید enter منتظر می مانیم که کار برنامه تمام شود و به ما پیام دهد. لازم به ذکر است که برنامه های hidden شده توسط ویروس با راست کلیک و برداشتن تیک hidden نیزدرست نمی شوند و یا امکان برداشتن تیک وجود ندارد حتی پس از پاکسازی ویروس فایلهای آلوده به صورت مخفی باقی می ماند.


برای درایو ویندوز (drive C) جواب نمیده

----------


## بهروز عباسی

> برای درایو ویندوز (drive C) جواب نمیده


 cmd رو به صورت RunAsAdmin اجرا کن بعد این دستورو توش بنویس 
attrib -s -h c:\*.* /s /d
و کلید Enter رو بزن و منتظر باش ... تا تموم بشه

----------

